# I caught about 10 stripers/rockfish off the pier I fish in Oxford



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Only trouble is they were all 5-6" rockfish. LOL! No keeper rock, but it was loaded with little 5-6" rock all around the pier. Well I tried. This will be last time fishing here until spring. I am lucky to have permission to fish off these piers on the Tred Avon River off the Choptank River.


















Back to hunting for crappie.


----------



## sunil838 (Aug 18, 2015)

andypat said:


> Only trouble is they were all 5-6" rockfish. LOL! No keeper rock, but it was loaded with little 5-6" rock all around the pier. Well I tried. This will be last time fishing here until spring. I am lucky to have permission to fish off these piers on the Tred Avon River off the Choptank River.
> View attachment 17185
> View attachment 17186
> View attachment 17187
> Back to hunting for crappie.


Where in Oxford ?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i 5 dinks in about 3-5 ft of water today for me..... one was maybe approaching 17 inches. I do not know if this is usual for being this late into the season but there's still a lot of small fish in shallow creeks with structure.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

sunil838 said:


> Where in Oxford ?


Now that I think about it, this pier is a few miles before Oxford. I also fish piers in Oxford at the point, and sometimes at the ferry. This pier is before Oxford, but it is still the Tred Avon River. Don't know name of creek. My Daughter works on peoples grounds from spring to Dec. All of them are on the water with piers. I am lucky to have permission to fish off these piers. Thanks to my daughter Margie.












Margie knows fishing.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Nice looking place. So it's private I assume.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Likewise for me around Solomons guess I hit the wrong tide.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

TunaFish said:


> Nice looking place. So it's private I assume.


Yes it is private piers, but the ferry pier in Oxford is good and not private.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Cool!!


----------

